
Sony Promises VR Music Video, Other Entertainment Content - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7504876/sony-promises-vr-music-video-other-entertainment
======
6stringmerc
Found via Billboard Biz but it's an AP story; not intending to dupe or blog
spam. Figured subject is of interest overall.

